# Biggest Natural Arms in the World



## Lee Delroy (Dec 10, 2005)

Check this guy out.]

http://www.geocities.com/gregvalentinofanclub/GVal_prior1.jpg


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 10, 2005)

Define "Natural"


----------



## justbecause (Dec 10, 2005)

look photoshopped to me


----------



## Tier (Dec 10, 2005)

I've seen his arms before, his tris are way overdeveloped, look ridiculous.


----------



## IJ300 (Dec 10, 2005)

If those arms are 100% natural than I'm the mother fucken easter bunny.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know about natural, but he was on Ripley's Believe It Or Not a few years back.  But, the REAL question is what is his 1RM?


----------



## YSK (Dec 10, 2005)

Isnt that Valentino? His arms are all Synthol i think.


----------



## brogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Biggest arms in the world, with the forearms of a 14 year old


----------



## RaY (Dec 10, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Define "Natural"



Check this out !!!
http://www.bigheatherd.com/wse01/wse11.JPG

By Natural they ment that it is not surgical. But I really doubt it. 
Or maybe he is on "roids" and just pumping arms all day long. 
Still I guess wouldnt be able to get this massive.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 10, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Biggest arms in the world, with the forearms of a 14 year old



Not really. They just seem small in comparison to the upper arm.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

ALL GAY! -


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 10, 2005)

That's greg, that is not photoshopped. He uses a lot of synthol, but doesn't admit it.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Check this guy out.]
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gregvalentinofanclub/GVal_prior1.jpg



Valentino has been busted for gear before, is that what you call natural?

Somehow I dont believe 27 inch arms on a guy barely over 5 foot is all natural, nor lacking synthol assistance.

Yeah that abcess in his right bicep just occured spontaneously, who would have thought it.


----------



## RaY (Dec 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Valentino has been busted for gear before, is that what you call natural?
> 
> Somehow I dont believe 27 inch arms on a guy barely over 5 foot is all natural, nor lacking synthol assistance.
> 
> Yeah that abcess in his right bicep just occured spontaneously, who would have thought it.



Well he also said that he used a lot of steroids and he had 21" arms before he even started using it. Liar ? Maybe. As far as Synthol he said that he would agree to take a test to prove that he didnt use it. 
Well anyway you look at it , who cares. Noone wants to look or have muscles like he does. It just look sick.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 11, 2005)

he admits to using synthol in his movie(the rambling freak inside my life), awesome shit, my buddy gave me it. nuts what he shoots into his arm. then talks bout one day bringing his chest and forearms up with synthol, i was like what the fuck you cant pump that shit into your chest(or can you?)


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 11, 2005)

RaY said:
			
		

> Check this out !!!
> http://www.bigheatherd.com/wse01/wse11.JPG
> 
> By Natural they ment that it is not surgical. But I really doubt it.
> ...



Here's another pic of his 'interesting' arms:


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2005)

WHY would someone do that. I don't see that as impressive muscles, it looks more like some kind of disease.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 11, 2005)

hes a complete nut! he looks totally discusting  he belongs in a horror movie next to frankenstein and dracula


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 11, 2005)

hahaha a thread about the biggest most natural arms,,,,and all i see is fake shit,,,,whats the measurments of coleman and cutlers arms??


----------



## Myztek (Dec 11, 2005)

That looks horrible.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hahaha a thread about the biggest most natural arms,,,,and all i see is fake shit,,,,whats the measurments of coleman and cutlers arms??



Cutler said 22" in one video (15"+7"), Coleman is probably in the 25" range is my guess. Even when ripped, Kovacs was 25.5" at his peak, now he looks crappy unfortunately.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

RaY said:
			
		

> Well he also said that he used a lot of steroids and he had 21" arms before he even started using it. Liar ? Maybe. As far as Synthol he said that he would agree to take a test to prove that he didnt use it.
> Well anyway you look at it , who cares. Noone wants to look or have muscles like he does. It just look sick.



I know, I read his claims. He said it was site injections with EQ and test that gave him his size, but he claimed to be huge before ever touching gear. He also said that after he got off the gear he shrank down to 25" arms.

Kind of tough to prove you haven't used synthol, once the oil is gone its gone. A friend of mine said he kept an inch from tricep injections alone, a year post useage. He put on 1.5" in total. He has one testicle so it wasn't his massive testosterone levels that did it, he scored about a 220 total for testosterone.



			
				NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> he admits to using synthol in his movie(the rambling freak inside my life), awesome shit, my buddy gave me it. nuts what he shoots into his arm. then talks bout one day bringing his chest and forearms up with synthol, i was like what the fuck you cant pump that shit into your chest(or can you?)



Chest shots can be done, but forearm - not only does it not look like he did that, but I would be afraid of trying such a thing. Obviously a guy like that doesn't fear much in the way of the retribution from nature.

The idea behind synthol use, is that the MCT oil sits there long enough and in such quanity that it stretches the restrictive sheath around your muscle tissue (the fascia). While the oil is slowly processed away, you have room that the muscle can freely grow into.

Thats the idea anyway, and it seems to work that way. Guys that go overboard though make it obvious, and it looks like crap when overdone. There are many competitors who have admitted to using it frequently, yet most people would never be able to tell. They dont look soft, or unnaturally shaped. So if you dont think its that frequently used, you are definitely wrong.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 11, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> Here's another pic of his 'interesting' arms:



They look awful, those arms , all semblance of symmetry  long gone.......


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 11, 2005)

that just looks retarded, the guys a moron


----------



## Deity Goddess (Dec 11, 2005)

Does anyone know his 1RM bench press?


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's some more....







and after his bicep burst


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 11, 2005)

for size vs strength hes the weakest in the world.
what does he bench 225 ?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 11, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> and after his bicep burst



That's pretty disgusting.


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> and after his bicep burst



Like a Balloon....


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 12, 2005)

all u guys are bagging it,,,but i bet most of u are thinking ,,if i could get some of this shit ,,and not use as much as that guy i could be huge lolhahahahahahahaahahahaahah


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 12, 2005)

not really.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

Nope, not really.

Besides, Curse is big enough as he is...


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 12, 2005)

how about a little consistency in your lifting and eating to get big if thats what you want... its not really all that hard.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

Very true. Most people simply have the dedication of a lethargic sloth in a marathon.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 12, 2005)

this thread made me laugh.

that is all.


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2005)

The guy is a freak and looks awful.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 12, 2005)

What an idiot!  Does he think he looks good?


----------



## John Rambo (Dec 13, 2005)

Did his bicep really burst?


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 14, 2005)

people need to stop posting this shit


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 14, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Check this guy out.]
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gregvalentinofanclub/GVal_prior1.jpg


 
If this post isn't sarcastic, you deserve to be banned.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

John Rambo said:
			
		

> Did his bicep really burst?



He had an abscess that required operation where they had to cut into the bicep to remove.


----------



## BulkBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

having arms that big is just stupid - and it looks very sickening.. i dont think anyone cares how big they are because of how sick they look


----------



## Tier (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ronharris8.htm


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

Arms or anything way out of balance just looks screwed to me. The only exceptions to me, would be Paul Demayo's triceps and quads (RIP). They were naturally his best bodyparts, yet he wasn't so lacking in other areas that they ruined his physique.

I feel lucky that I grow as a whole, slower than I'd like but at least I feel balanced.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Dec 16, 2005)

Hahaha regardless of if his arms are natural or not natural...   he looks ridiculously stupid...   Excuse me for being blunt, but arms that big on an unproportional body of a guy who's, what, 5'4" is just stupid...    That is all


----------

